# Tube mods



## Nightwalker (15/1/16)

What is a decent regulated tube mod that takes a removable battery and still has a 22mm top, as most tanks are 22mm bases?


----------



## huffnpuff (15/1/16)

What power range you looking at? TC?


----------



## Nightwalker (15/1/16)

huffnpuff said:


> What power range you looking at? TC?


Won't need TC.
Actually any tube mod that has removable battery that is 22mm for Crius etc


----------



## blujeenz (15/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> What is a decent regulated tube mod that takes a removable battery and still has a 22mm top, as most tanks are 22mm bases?


Evic Supreme, loads of features, 30W depending on 18650 used, software for the PC and it has a mini usb to charge if you need that option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Evic Supreme, loads of features, 30W depending on 18650 used, software for the PC and it has a mini usb to charge if you need that option.


Who sells it?


----------



## blujeenz (15/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Who sells it?


Dunno.
I bought just the controller head from Vapemob, but that wont help you as it doesnt have the connect ring.
Maybe someone is wanting to sell their 2nd hand one, try the "*Who has stock*" section first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

Just a word of advice here... a lot of those old regulated tube mods *do NOT* do low coil builds! So if you are an ardent sub ohmer then check before you buy that the specific mod will fire your builds.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a word of advice here... a lot of those old regulated tube mods *do NOT* do low coil builds! So if you are an ardent sub ohmer then check before you buy that the specific mod will fire your builds.


Ironically I was thinking about it. Why cldnt ijust2 have removable battery!!??!!
Well I suppose if I bang it with a hammer it would come out


----------



## shabbar (15/1/16)

I have to agree with rob , these devices were out a long time ago. get yourself something new that wont be obsolete in a few months , ie 200w capable devices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/1/16)

shabbar said:


> I have to agree with rob , these devices were out a long time ago. get yourself something new that wont be obsolete in a few months , ie 200w capable devices


I have my big girl, Rx200. She is going nowhere. But I just like tubes for some reason. 
Definitely getting the smok pipe when it arrives


----------



## shabbar (15/1/16)

and i for one hate tube mods , lol !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lingogrey (15/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> I have my big girl, Rx200. She is going nowhere. But I just like tubes for some reason.
> Definitely getting the smok pipe when it arrives


Hi @shaun patrick

This looks like something you might be interested in? http://www.apolloecigs.com/product-p/vtube4-body.htm
http://vaping360.com/apollo-v-tube-4-review-50w-regulated-tube-mod-capable-of-0-2ohm/ 

It's a bit pricey for what it offers IMHO though and you would probably have to import (I see that the company themselves do international shipping via USPS Priority for $ 19.95)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (15/1/16)

I think currently the top of VW TC tube mods are dicodes mods... the cheapest. Why not just get a small box like the VTC?


----------



## Nightwalker (15/1/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @shaun patrick
> 
> This looks like something you might be interested in? http://www.apolloecigs.com/product-p/vtube4-body.htm
> http://vaping360.com/apollo-v-tube-4-review-50w-regulated-tube-mod-capable-of-0-2ohm/
> ...


Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------

